# opinions on this case.



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

a gift from my gf thats on its way in the post.

http://www.nzxt.com/products/lexa_s/

thoughts?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like a good case. Don't know about NZXT's build quality, but the case looks like it has plenty of airflow. It should do what you want nicely.


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

its for my tight budget build so im hoping my cooler master V8 will fit in it, not happy with water cooling. my case has the crappest air flow..ever..yet so many fans.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the white fans, what i dont like is the over the top faceplate


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 14, 2010)

I like it. Painted black interior, grommeted CM holes, side panel window, unique looks.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 14, 2010)

It gets a +1 for being a gift but overall looks like a pretty good case.  I've heard alot more good than bad about NZXT cases and looking at all the review links this should be a damn good case.


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

thank you all. im looking forward to the build! i will post pictures


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 14, 2010)

You'll love it. I haven't found a cooler yet that won't fit inside of it.
The steel could be a bit thicker but its a budget gamer case.

Airflow when all slots are populated is amazing, just amazing.

I've fit my Zalman CNPS10X extreme in there so you should have no worries.


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> You'll love it. I haven't found a cooler yet that won't fit inside of it.
> The steel could be a bit thicker but its a budget gamer case.
> 
> Airflow when all slots are populated is amazing, just amazing.
> ...



wat graphics card are you running in it..hope my GX2 fits lol


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 14, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> wat graphics card are you running in it..hope my GX2 fits lol



ASUS ENGTX260 Matrix.

I'm almost 100% that a GX2 will fit in there if it fit in my Scout.

ST


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

could you take a pic of the inside of yours? if it aint to much trouble


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 14, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I like the white fans, what i dont like is the over the top faceplate



Thats what NZXT does though? They go over the top on all cases and most of the time they look great and unique.

Only thing is NZXT cheaper ranges build quality is quite bad from what I've heard, but that case has much high praise from reviewers and owners alike. Looks like a beaut.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 14, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> could you take a pic of the inside of yours? if it aint to much trouble



Will have to wait till I'm home from work. But I'll snap some pictures of it for you.

ST


----------



## sweeper (Jan 14, 2010)

Case looks nice esp with wire routing they have set up already. The only problem with NZXT is build quality. I had one once and it was just really flimsy. To much plastic and the fan controller, USB, LED display shorted out within a month. They look nice and this one with the holes set up to hide the wires looks pretty good. Hopefully they have improved on there build materials. But for a gift .... +1 !!!!


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 14, 2010)

sweeper said:


> Case looks nice esp with wire routing they have set up already. The only problem with NZXT is build quality. I had one once and it was just really flimsy. To much plastic and the fan controller, USB, LED display shorted out within a month. They look nice and this one with the holes set up to hide the wires looks pretty good. Hopefully they have improved on there build materials. But for a gift .... +1 !!!!



I actually Find the plastic at least is an impovement on the case that I used before (NZXT Apollo). All in all, its a budget case for a budget gamer. But the features make it worthy of praise for sure.
And the Fan Controller on this LExa is actually really heavy duty. They used the same tech as in their Sentry 2 for how many Watts/AMps it can take.

ST


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

well im lookin forward to getting it. how are your temps in you soul?


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 14, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> well im lookin forward to getting it. how are your temps in you soul?



MB NB Temps are 35 degrees full Load.
ASUS Matrix Never Breaks 60 Degrees Full Folding at 50% Fan Speed.
Ram is 38 Degrees According to my Sentry Temps Sensor.

WD Black is 31, WD Blue is 28. 

Q9550 with Full SMP Client Folding is 43 with my CNPS10X Extreme Full SPeed.

And my Mofesets never even break a sweat in that Case.

For Fans Its 2 Coolermaster R4's (Front/Side Panel)
1 Yate Loon On the Rear Panel
2 Lian Li Silent 140mm LED Fans up top.

ST


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 14, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> its for my tight budget build so im hoping my cooler master V8 will fit in it, *not happy with water cooling*. my case has the crappest air flow..ever..yet so many fans.



Thats because of thermaltake... :/


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

it my be thermaltake but it gives me a socket temp of 15c i was thinking of buying a water block for my GX2 and using the pump and 3 fan rad to cool it.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 14, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> it my be thermaltake but it gives me a socket temp of 15c i was thinking of buying a water block for my GX2 and using the pump and 3 fan rad to cool it.



that would work... Im doing something very similar with good results:






cooling an i5 and two gtx260's atm... really need to update my specs.


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

this 3 fan rad would only be cooling my gx2 so it should work pretty well..right?

i like them colours too! pretty sweet.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 14, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> this 3 fan rad would only be cooling my gx2 so it should work pretty well..right?




I mean... it would be total overkill.  A two fan rad will be more than enough.  Even with silent 1000-1200RPM fans.


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

i like having a cool gpu..lol i game alot and ited be nice not to have to worry about my gfx card over heating..it idles atm at 49c (20C is the roomtemp) so i think a 3 fan rad would drop that a bit


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 14, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> i like having a cool gpu..lol i game alot and ited be nice not to have to worry about my gfx card over heating..it idles atm at 49c (20C is the roomtemp) so i think a 3 fan rad would drop that a bit



Save your Money. Don't be worried about your GX2. Mine fold Non-Stop on both Cores for Folding@home. 

The GX2's run in the 80's 24/7 and have done so since they were purchased Brand New.
They are one of the few cards I trust to handle the Heatload. If you ever pull one apart you'll see its high quality components on the inside.

ST


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 14, 2010)

yah really with a dual rad your GX2 would load at 49 C lol... and idle at 30something.  I only cool the gfx cards because otherwise theyre loud.  It is, however, a waste of money.  You might as well sell the GX2 and pick up a 5850 with the amount of money you would blow on a block and a triple rad.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah that case'll do you just fine, i love getting new cases, and crap build quality if it does have, just means more opportunities to mod lol, you'll be fine


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 14, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yeah that case'll do you just fine, i love getting new cases, and crap build quality if it does have, just means more opportunities to mod lol, you'll be fine



lol so true... 

also easier to mod... thinner steel - easy cut .


----------



## zithe (Jan 14, 2010)

I worked with the apollo. It was nicely manufactured from what I could see. I just needed to put some effort into wire management with a corsair 750tx. XD


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 14, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> yah really with a dual rad your GX2 would load at 49 C lol... and idle at 30something.  I only cool the gfx cards because otherwise theyre loud.  It is, however, a waste of money.  You might as well sell the GX2 and pick up a 5850 with the amount of money you would blow on a block and a triple rad.



 i have the tripple rad now, it cools my cpu..all i need is the block.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 14, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> i have the tripple rad now, it cools my cpu..all i need is the block.



yeah but thats still $150+ on a card thats only worth $150.  I'm just saying... I draw the line at "my waterblock is worth more than my card".


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 15, 2010)

Here we Go.

ANd Don't Get me Wrong I love and Missed my Apollo Dearly. But this has much better airflow.

ST


----------



## zithe (Jan 15, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> Here we Go.
> 
> ANd Don't Get me Wrong I love and Missed my Apollo Dearly. But this has much better airflow.
> 
> ST



You need some wire management there.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 15, 2010)

zithe said:


> You need some wire management there.



Wire Management is fine mate. Those are Temperature Probes you are seeing.

ST


----------



## ehume (Jan 15, 2010)

Your case looks like my Beta Evo. While I'm waiting ifor the GA P55A UD3R to come to the US, I've been playing with it. Lots of great possibilities. Light and airy. I like the side-mounted USB and eSATA ports. I uspect you will have loads of fun with it.

One bit of advice: the front intake fans wants screws to mount it to the case. With mine, I've drilled out the holes and put Nexus vibration isolators there, and an 800 RPM Gentle Typhoon. Keeps the front - closest to the user - quite quiet.


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 15, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> Here we Go.
> 
> ANd Don't Get me Wrong I love and Missed my Apollo Dearly. But this has much better airflow.
> 
> ST


 thank you..now i see the size of your cooler..im not worried about mine fitting!




ehume said:


> Your case looks like my Beta Evo. While I'm waiting ifor the GA P55A UD3R to come to the US, I've been playing with it. Lots of great possibilities. Light and airy. I like the side-mounted USB and eSATA ports. I uspect you will have loads of fun with it.
> 
> One bit of advice: the front intake fans wants screws to mount it to the case. With mine, I've drilled out the holes and put Nexus vibration isolators there, and an 800 RPM Gentle Typhoon. Keeps the front - closest to the user - quite quiet.



ill do the same if ther held in by clips.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 15, 2010)

looks like a decent case, it has my approval


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 15, 2010)

recieved it today..its smaller then i expected and my old case looks a giant when compared..ill post picture of it tomorow and my first ever go at cable management. overall i like the case..changed the exit fan and am gonna change the front or top too.


----------

